# overstocked?



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm still kinda new at setups, so heres my question.

I set up a 29 Gallon with a pair of cons, the female might be 2" or 2 1/2" the male must be atleast 3 1/2" maybe 4". I also have 5 danios in the tank, it doesn't seem overstocked just making sure.

btw will this size house the cons when their full size?

thanks.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is just fine. dont count on all of your danios living though


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Almost identical to my setup. Its fine.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I was thinking of adding 5 tiger barbs and putting the danios back into their ten gallon. Tiger barbs 15g is getting alittle small







would that have worked?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The 29/30 gallon would be better than the 15. But they'll have to put up with chasing and possibly worse as time progresses.

Edit: damn typing mistakes.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ya, if those cons breed, don't count on anything living.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

kove32 said:


> Ya, if those cons breed, don't count on anything living.
> [snapback]818953[/snapback]​


not if, but when.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good point!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

dude check my sig


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Revolt said:


> I set up a 29 Gallon with a pair of cons, the female might be 2" or 2 1/2" the male must be atleast 3 1/2" maybe 4". I also have 5 danios in the tank, it doesn't seem overstocked just making sure.
> 
> thanks.
> [snapback]818896[/snapback]​


It will be fine.But be warned once your cons breed theres no stopping them.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

They paired a few weeks ago, they've had fry but none made it.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Not one? Wow, weird.


----------

